# Some pics of our family



## Chris aka Barney (Sep 13, 2008)

*My DH & I with 10 0f our 12 grandkids*






 [/img]
*Here's our oldest grandson*





[/img]
*Our youngest grandson*





[/img]

*That's 10+1+1=12.... PHEW!  *


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking family with lots of grandkids to spoil!


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 13, 2008)

those are some goodlooking grankids.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks to both of you!   I love them all the same .


----------



## allenacres (Sep 13, 2008)

What a great photo with Mt Rainier in the background. I agree, very nice looking family. Wow, that is a lot of grandkids. How many children do you have?


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Sep 14, 2008)

We just have 1 child........Only kidding! we have 3.  

Our oldest will be 42 in Oct. Our daughter just turned 36, and our youngest son will be 35 in Oct.

The little grandson (baseball cap) I nicknamed "AMEN'
because he's the last!  His real name is Christian after his great grandfather and great great grandfather and me Christine his nana.


----------

